# Charging and Electronics



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

When charging batteries do unplug your electronics? I am thinking about getting an on-board charger.I have been taking the battery out to charge it and it is getting to be a real Pain! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I do not unplug my electronics. I keep my boat in a slip and when I get back to the dock, plug the boat in, turn on the charger and forget about it...

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Electronics will be fine even if you turned them on. They will only draw the amperage needed not what the chargers putting out. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That helps ease my worries I do use inline fuses,I have never blown one but do carry spares.Thanks guy's.


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

Unplugged electronics for me thank you. Never know when a line surge might happen, especially at a marina. If I knew of a 12v surge protector I would use one.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Ez-zap is one brand of surge protection. Hooks right to the terminals on the battery. Those are more for work trucks with gensets and welders on them though. If there was a surge at the marina the charger would blow before it got to the battery because of the breaker on shore. Although I've tested a few marina boxes that were wired wrong to begin with. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

I just replaced a medical alert system, TV, computer ethernet modem, and a cordless phone at my mothers home last month after a storm. A surge protector protected the computer but not the modem. Her home was upgraded with a new load center by a licensed electrical contractor and then inspected 3 years ago.
A power surge is basically a spike in a electrical system. The spike is usually very brief, usually lasting less than a thousandth of a second, but it can still cause damage to your electronics. Any high current device can cause a surge when in operation. In a marina or campground for two examples, you're at risk by any other power users on the the grid. Shorted AC units and maintenance welders can be problems as are sailboat masts that make good lightning rods. Lightning can be a cause if the strike is in the immediate surrounding area.
Circuit breakers are a simple mechanical devices not designed to trip fast enough to protect against spikes. Fuses, the same story.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Docks should be using GFCI breakers which trip faster then a standard breaker or fuse. Key word being should in that sentence. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fossil (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed, they are faster, actually much faster. The good ones will trip in 1/13th of a second. For purely safety reasons I've installed a 30A GFI main breaker in my motorhome because campground electrical systems are notorious. I would hope that all marinas are using GFI systems but then again they are pricey.

A GFI monitors the hot and neutral wires and trips when there is a different amount of current flowing in one those two wires. As little a difference of 3ma. It assumes the difference is going to ground and triggers the trip. A surge or spike that doesn't go to ground after the breaker will not trip a GFI since the spike current would be equal in the hot and neutral.

All said and done, the chances of this happening is rather small and only possible. Maybe I'm just too cautious, I even unplug my home electronics when I'm going to be gone for days. But then again I keep my insurance deductible rather high.


----------

